# Solved: msi.dll file linked to missing export



## ibsilly (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm getting the error message: msi.dll file is linked to missing export ntdll.dll:ntQueryInformationProcess.

I'm getting this message when trying to install MS Works and other programs. I cannot even install and run my antivirus.

Can someone please help me? I'm in desperate need here!
Chris Hill


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Take a look here,

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;324638

Good Luck


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Which version of Windows are you running? Also, what version of Works are you trying to install?

Regards

eddie


----------



## ibsilly (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm using Win 98SE and trying to reinstall version 4.5, I know it's old but it's all I got. Sorry, I just realized that I f-disked and formated and was able to put it back on. Thanks so much for your reply though.
Chris


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Oki doki, I'll mark this one Solved anyway 

eddie


----------

